# Chefwear alternative



## Dardeau

Anyone have some pants recommendations? It's getting to be that time and the last batch I ordered from Chefwear was not QCed at all and I had to send half back. They don't have to be chef pants but the do have to:

Breathe

Have two back pockets

Have a fly of some sort

Not look like they were owned by MC Hammer

Preferably not require a belt






I work about two feet from this so they seriously have to breathe

Last at least one year of once weekly wear.


----------



## labor of love

If you can get over the belt thing check out dickies pants made with poplin. They're very lightweight, breathable, the fabric isn't nearly as thick as regular dickiesthan regular dickies, they look good and they're cheap.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MPD1OP0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## panda

i pick out light fabric dress pants from the clearance section at marshalls. my latest find has been amazing, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NVPEGVU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## labor of love

Cloth/cotton belts instead of leather are the way to go for kitchens too IMO.


----------



## ecchef

Aye, Laddie!


----------



## panda

and this too 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OWWMMD0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## daveb

I've had similar experience with Chefwear as of late. I have a couple pair 2-3 years old that are still ticking. Every pair I've bought in last six months has blown a seam or pocket. Next ones will probably be something else.


----------



## turbochef422

all my new chefwear the patch with the logo fell off and blew a seam. Very disappointing. I've been using Nautica khaki pants in dark grey
http://www.nautica.com/wrinkle-resi...4033452.html?gclid=CP_vsL6R28wCFUgkhgodo7oNeA


----------



## Chuckles

I love these pants for work. Stay in place when bending and crouching, water beads up when it hits the fabric, you can carry a 210 petty in the pocket no problem, they look like normal pants.

I got two pair and rotated them through the wash. They were all I wore at work and they lasted over a year. 

http://m.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/62752.aspx


----------



## Dardeau

How are the Duluth pants with heat?


----------



## spoiledbroth

have you tried scrubs? i have never really had these qc issues with my scrub pants... current ones are about 3 years old and starting to look hammer-ish however it's mostly because they've stretched over time. crotches show a little give in the hemming however I have yet to actually blow anything. Got stabbed in the leg with a wine bottle and the cut in the pants didn't fray or grow, and that was when I first got them. No fly tho. Very breathable. MOBB scrubs.


----------



## Miles

I've been using the modern slim Jean from chef uniforms.com. Very lightweight and breathable. A little flex in the fabric too. Comfortable.


----------



## Dardeau

Bought a pair of the Dickies, day one, way too hot. It was 90 degrees in the pass today and those suckers don't breathe. Otherwise they are perfect, and look pretty good to.


----------



## Bfitts

I recently started wearing DC work chinos and I highly recommend them. They're a little under $30 on Amazon and are really comfortable. They have a little bit of stretch to them which really helps. They aren't draw string pants, but they're still super comfortable.


----------



## CoqaVin

I have a couple of these and they fit great and are in great shape still after almost 2 years : http://www.bragardusa.com/chef-apparel/chef-pants/funandoc-chef-pants-black.html


----------



## labor of love

I also use gap 1969 chinos they're pricey but my friend hooks me up w her employee discount.


----------



## kostantinos

i have used lululemon pants for over a year now. They are breathable , flexible they don't hold on to stains and no they don't look like yoga pants . I was too against the idea at first but i have a crew of 5 chefs that swear on Lululemon pants nowadays . One problem . They are pricey as hell

Yu know the best technology for chefs would be if someone from Under Armour or Nike would make some gear for us too . I have tossed the idea in a couple of Under Armour people but they don't seem to get why would this make a whole new market segment .

Who knows , maybe one day?


----------



## labor of love

kostantinos said:


> i have used lululemon pants for over a year now. They are breathable , flexible they don't hold on to stains and no they don't look like yoga pants . I was too against the idea at first but i have a crew of 5 chefs that swear on Lululemon pants nowadays . One problem . They are pricey as hell
> 
> Yu know the best technology for chefs would be if someone from Under Armour or Nike would make some gear for us too . I have tossed the idea in a couple of Under Armour people but they don't seem to get why would this make a whole new market segment .
> 
> Who knows , maybe one day?


There's actually a chef pant thread somewhere on this forum where someone mentioned that the chef pants idea had been discussed by under armour higher ups but was quickly shot down. Honestly I don't even have any interest in any pants anymore that are marketed as "chef pants".


----------



## panda

I would kill for Nike or Adidas dry fit chef pants..


----------



## TurboScooter

Isn't the sweat wicking sportswear stuff not really suited to a kitchen? At the end of day, all of them are basically varying blends of polyester and spandex, and if it should catch on a flame it'll melt onto you.

I remember reading a while back that the military banned that type of athletic wear for that reason - http://archive.defense.gov/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=15478


----------



## Chuckles

The Duluth pants are not as hot as Dickies. I have been down that road too. The Duluth pants are more like a normal pair of chinos heat wise. They also have come out with these for summer with coolmax in them. I haven't seen them but would be interested if they had some without all the cargo pockets.

http://m.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/84500.aspx


----------



## kostantinos

I don't believe anyone takes our "sport" as seriously as we do . they also do not understand what we do on regular basis and why this could be profitable in the future for a company employing the idea of dry fit chef wear.

As far as chef pants being fire resistant yes there is a way to achieve both with some minor compromises .

Labor of love is correct i remember that someone did shoot that idea to under armor before . Actually being baltimore based has its perks for me as well. I honestly believe someone will eventually explore the idea in a wider sense . I really like the Lululemon stuff even thought i get crazy looks when i tell people that they are lululemon. 

In retrospect i am really happy because after a year and a half of abuse and normal washing cycles they hold up extremely well with no visual signs of deterioration or issues to report. Overall a pricey investment but a good overall return.


----------



## dizzle

dickies or find some khakis/chinos on sale at a store or outlet


----------



## panda

anyone have any good recommendations? ive been getting tired of sewing ruptured seams in all my pants (not fat, just lots of bending). i need highly breathable flexy material and comes in not tight leg style skinny hipster sizes...


----------



## ThEoRy

panda said:


> anyone have any good recommendations? ive been getting tired of sewing ruptured seams in all my pants (not fat, just lots of bending). i need highly breathable flexy material and comes in not tight leg style skinny hipster sizes...



Well there's Happy Chef.

A few of my cooks wear them and ever since Chefwear discontinued the ventilated pants I've been wearing for 10 years I have to find an alternative.

Here is their performance pants options.

https://www.happychefuniforms.com/chef-pants.html?fabric=707,708&ref=mainnav&tailored=1337


----------



## Miles

The Happy Chef Modern Fit cook cool smart pant has been my go to for the last two years. Super light, a bit stretchy, and breathe really well. A couple of the other folks I work with have followed my lead and have adopted them as well.


----------



## labor of love

Stay away from Chefwear tailored chef pants. Both pairs that I ordered ripped from my waistline to my knee on the first day(s) I wore them.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> I would kill for Nike or Adidas dry fit chef pants..


My secret is Nike golf pants. Dry fit, pockets, belt loops. Good stretch too


----------



## Nomsdotcom

Am I going to combust? Maybe... but I'll be comfortable before that


----------



## panda

noms - how durable are they? my problem is every pants ive tried tears at the seams from so much bending/continued stress.


----------



## cheflivengood

I always wore cheap suit slacks, nothing breaths better or looks more professional. Durability depends on brand. I converted many cooks to the suit pants and they won't go back. I wear levis now that I'm not on the line but if I have to throw down it's too hot down there.


----------



## panda

yeah i just get dress slacks from marshall's and replace when they are beyond re-sewing lol


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> noms - how durable are they? my problem is every pants ive tried tears at the seams from so much bending/continued stress.


Great durability for stretching and bending. Basically what they are designed for. Good ventilation and comfort as well. I grabbed them at a Nike outlet store. The pair I have are "Nike Dri-fit true preformance" 
These are the closest I can find on the Nike site 
https://www.nike.com/t/tw-flex-mens-golf-pants-RRT9jj7Z


----------



## panda

that's really expensive. i normally get mine off the rack for $25 lol. but you sold me @ dri-fit so ill give them a try. how is the fit? i got thick legs so always gotta get larger waist than necessary in order for the leg part to not be tight.


----------



## Nomsdotcom

panda said:


> that's really expensive. i normally get mine off the rack for $25 lol. but you sold me @ dri-fit so ill give them a try. how is the fit? i got thick legs so always gotta get larger waist than necessary in order for the leg part to not be tight.


Well I might look around of you've got a Nike outlet store near you. I think I got mine for about 30 bucks. They seem to fit true to size in length and waist. An athletic fit for sure, so you might have to go up a size


----------



## daveb

Fla is where old folks go to lose the snow. We have outlet malls on every corner.


----------



## panda

But I can't stannnnnnndddd malls, ugh


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Use Duluth for yard work & landscaping. A lot of bending, kneeling, hoes, pickaxe, Eco 2 stroke gas trimmer. Honda mower.


----------



## panda

what i have been wearing: chef works professional series , but taken to my tailor to get the elastic bands removed (dont like constant pressure, much prefer using a worn in leather belt) and hemmed to my length because they come long as hell

what i just recently got based on recommendation here (thanks noms!): nike golf tour performance dri-fit woven pants. exact style is 639782 theyre pretty expensive but i found one pair on ebay for $40 shipped and could not be more thrilled!!! super thin material, hella flexible and breathable. most comfortable pants i've ever worn. i cant wait to get a bunch more of these.


----------



## labor of love

Canvas Web Belt Military Style with Antique Brass Buckle and Tip 50" Long (Khaki) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IOZ90FY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Stuff like this is my preferred work belt. Usually they have some give/stretchy nature when bending down or squatting and stuff.
It’s military, designed for lots of activity and movement.


----------



## panda

i was actually thinking i might like a stretchy belt and came across this
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07576TTK2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

i hate the one you linked to though, i had to use those while i was in the navy, lol.


----------



## panda

bit the bullet and bought the nike g-flex belt in jet black, was hella expensive just for a belt but oh man it's amazing, worth every penny!!


----------



## labor of love

I’m still all about dickies line of poplin pants. The fabric is light weight, doesn’t wrinkle much, very breathable and affordable.
https://www.dickies.com/pants/slim-fit-straight-leg-poplin-work-pants/WP807CH++38+32.html

I’m kinda interested to see what other pants I can find in poplin that might be good for work.


----------



## Alexec

Aussiechef. Doesnt need customization at all


----------



## panda

i was so impressed with the nike golf pants that i wanted to try the top of the line ones (tiger woods adaptive fit) and yes they are the rolls royce of alternative chef pants. too bad this line is discontinued though, i would like to get more of these.


----------



## Eziemniak

Slim Straight Work Pants | Dickies


Dickies wrinkle resistant slim fit work pants are both durable and fashionable. Find the right size for you today by visiting Dickies online!




www.dickies.com




Had 2 pairs since 2016, still in condition, comfy, not too hot, don't look like circus trousers, cheap,


----------



## M1k3

Eziemniak said:


> Slim Straight Work Pants | Dickies
> 
> 
> Dickies wrinkle resistant slim fit work pants are both durable and fashionable. Find the right size for you today by visiting Dickies online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dickies.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had 2 pairs since 2016, still in condition, comfy, not too hot, don't look like circus trousers, cheap,



They are my go-to. Hell, I have 2 sets. 1 for work, 1 for outside of work.


----------



## Boondocker

I've been wearing Carhartt in the kitchen for a few years now. I'm strange


----------

